# LHC Exhibition In Manchester.



## mosaix (May 25, 2014)

BBC News - 'Beautiful physics' at Collider exhibition in Manchester

There's a Collider exhibition at Manchester's Museum of Science and Industry running until September. I wouldn't mind going.

Anyone been?


----------

